# A couple of new ones!!



## wombat (Nov 9, 2015)

These are both what I call "full sized slings". The trend seems to be for smaller slingshots, but it's still nice to have a sling that fills up your hand, but is still comfortable. The usual split frame for extra strength.

The first is a 22 mm thick jarrah frame with a birdseye red gum scale on an ash, red gum, ash spacer.
I was a little disappointed with the birdseye as it doesn't have much figure, but you still end up with a nice colour contrast.



 



 


 

The second is the "Goblet" in a more normal thickness of 18 mm. Spotted gum frame, with a coolabah burl scale on a maple spacer. Some hollow aluminium pins for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very cool...those look great Walter!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

Terrific wood contrasts. These slings are incredible. Absolutely outstanding photography, also. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 10, 2015)

Fantastic work Walter. I like the Jarrah and Red Gum. Its a classy looking combo.


----------



## woodnutz (Dec 17, 2015)

Really nice!!! Never thought of making sling shots like that.


----------

